# PC Specs for movie conversion



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

What should I be looking for in a pc to handle reading in and converting movies? We're in the process of taking old home movies and burning them.. but we've had probs with the old system and are considering a new one... I'm especially curious about the video card.. what's the suggested minimum?
Anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I have an ATI All-In-Wonder card in my PC and it works great.  I have recorded live TV broadcast, captured video from my camcorder, and stored old VHS tapes on my PC.  It has fairly high resolution, and it is pretty user friendly.

I can't remember what the system requirements are for the video card, but I'm running a P4 2.4ghz with 512 ram.

You would surely need a large hard drive though, as a 20 minute video captured with the best resolution is around 1.4 gig.


----------



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

yeah, know about hard drive already *lol*
thinking of 1gb ram - other considerations for the system..
actually, I need a card that is good for multimedia AND cad work.. specifically Pro-E


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

You might want to go with two separate cards then.  One for your main video card and then a PCI card for capturing video.

Or, there are also external video capture devices.

Too many options...


----------



## starl (Sep 8, 2004)

don't like the externals..


----------



## TommyGun (Sep 8, 2004)

Me neither...


----------

